# What ROM/Kernel are you running?



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

... and how does it compare as far as features & stability?

Before everyone jumps down my throat... I started this newb like thread, because there is not much activity going on in here anyways & we pretty much need to find ROMs & kernels elsewhere. Also, the N4 ROMs & kernels are in there infancy now. So, I just wanted to get some peoples opinions on what they've run & what they think. I'm sure I'll be trying them all out for myself. Just trying to figure out what order...

Thanks in advance!

(p.s. my N4 arrives in a few hours







)


----------



## USSENTERNCC1701E (Jul 1, 2011)

Running Faux123's 002b5, intellidemand governor, underclocked to 1.242 GHz, undervolted by 137.5 mV. I run the CPU in Eco Mode and the GPU maxed at 400 MHz.

It is amazingly smooth, no noticeable lag in anything I've run. My battery is usually over 70% after 12 hours, still over 50% if it has been a heavy use day for me. My usual day is streaming music for most of the time, with frequent web browsing.


----------



## nibrwr (Jan 15, 2012)

Hey brkshr, good to see you getting an N4. I loved your VZW battery settings thread.

I've used both Faux's and Franco's kernels, currently on Franco r13. His Interactive governor is fantastic.

As for ROMs, I tried CM10.1, but the ROM is a bit in its infancy IMO. I'm on stock rooted, getting fantastic battery life compared to the GNex.


----------



## davey11 (Jul 14, 2011)

Franco r13 with romans 12-12 aokp build. Running flawlessly. 

And no chit, this forum is slow.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

USSENTERNCC1701E said:


> Franco r13 with romans 12-12 aokp build. Running flawlessly.
> 
> And no chit, this forum is slow.


I was wondering how his builds were running & the thread is closed on XDA. Thanks!

Got my phone a little bit ago. Unlocked it. Just gotta put a recovery on & I'll probably start with AOKP. Appreciate it guys! I'd still like to hear some more opinions. Especially if anyone is running Xylon.


----------



## davey11 (Jul 14, 2011)

Lil off topic, but I am running thepsy's framework animations on the n4 and they work fine, no awesome.


----------



## nibrwr (Jan 15, 2012)

I hear ya on stock rooted. I just downloaded the latest CM10.1 Jellybro... I need my fix!


----------



## jbreakfield (Jul 7, 2011)

brkshr said:


> I was wondering how his builds were running & the thread is closed on XDA. Thanks!


Roman's thread on XDA isn't closed...

And there's a Rootz thread HERE

Roman's builds are here.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

jbreakfield said:


> Roman's thread on XDA isn't closed...
> 
> And there's a Rootz thread HERE
> 
> Roman's builds are here.


I saw that a new thread was opened in the original dev area later on yesterday. I didn't know there was a Rootz thread though. So thanks!

So far the ONLY thing that is bugging me on AOKP, is every once in awhile when I turn on the screen & the unlock ring freezes for a second or two. Otherwise, it's VERY stable! Gonna give CM10.1 a shot tonight.


----------



## nibrwr (Jan 15, 2012)

brkshr said:


> I saw that a new thread was opened in the original dev area later on yesterday. I didn't know there was a Rootz thread though. So thanks!
> 
> So far the ONLY thing that is bugging me on AOKP, is every once in awhile when I turn on the screen & the unlock ring freezes for a second or two. Otherwise, it's VERY stable! Gonna give CM10.1 a shot tonight.


Try Euroskank CM 10.1. They throw in some cherry picks


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

nibrwr said:


> Try Euroskank CM 10.1. They throw in some cherry picks


Do you know if Euroskank has the ability to adjust the nav bar height? That would save me some time if he does.


----------



## DroidBlaze (Aug 1, 2011)

brkshr said:


> Do you know if Euroskank has the ability to adjust the nav bar height? That would save me some time if he does.


I'm using Xylon12-14 with franco's r14 kernel. Absolutely smooth, fast, and great battery life. Xylon does have the option to adjust nav bar height in case you were wondering. I've tried almost all available roms and kernels and this has been my fav combo.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

DroidBlaze said:


> I'm using Xylon12-14 with franco's r14 kernel. Absolutely smooth, fast, and great battery life. Xylon does have the option to adjust nav bar height in case you were wondering. I've tried almost all available roms and kernels and this has been my fav combo.


Cool! CM10 & Euroskank just got bumped another day. Thanks

Edit: Also, I'm sticking with the kernel that comes with each ROM. So I can eliminate guessing what could be causing any problems. After I settle on a ROM, I'll check out the kernels. I still like hearing what kernel everyone is using though.


----------



## davey11 (Jul 14, 2011)

When you are inclined, check out franco. He has tweaked the color settings. The colors are better especially white. It really pops.

Sent from my mako (







)


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

Does the Franco colors affect battery? Negatively? 
Prolli not on second thought... this isn't amoled.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zombiebot (Sep 12, 2011)

Where can we find franco's releases?

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## nibrwr (Jan 15, 2012)

brkshr said:


> Do you know if Euroskank has the ability to adjust the nav bar height? That would save me some time if he does.


Not as of the 12/13.2020 build


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

zombiebot said:


> Not as of the 12/13.2020 build


Thanks! I'll be trying Euroskank tomorrow. Sad to say that CM is now last on my list...


----------



## nibrwr (Jan 15, 2012)

brkshr said:


> Thanks! I'll be trying Euroskank tomorrow. Sad to say that CM is now last on my list...


Understood! I just switched to Roman's AOKP build. I haven't used AOKP since switching from the GNex, and I had forgotten how customizable it is. If the battery life is on par with Euroskank's CM10.1 build, I'm staying


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

nibrwr said:


> Understood! I just switched to Roman's AOKP build. I haven't used AOKP since switching from the GNex, and I had forgotten how customizable it is. If the battery life is on par with Euroskank's CM10.1 build, I'm staying


Let me know what you think as far as battery. I wasn't impressed with battery on AOKP at all. It was my first ROM, so I don't know where it should be.


----------



## nibrwr (Jan 15, 2012)

brkshr said:


> Let me know what you think as far as battery. I wasn't impressed with battery on AOKP at all. It was my first ROM, so I don't know where it should be.


Sure will. I flashed and set it up at 60%, and it seemed to drain quickly. But of course I'll give it a few days. I saw the great life on stock rooted TBH


----------



## davey11 (Jul 14, 2011)

brks, 
Going back to your comment in the op, there is hardly any activity here. It's hard to believe there are threads just sitting idle for weeks and no new ones at all hardly. Heck this is the most active. 
The phone has been out quite awhile albeit with some Google snafus. 
I wonder whats going on. The gnex forums were jumping at this point.

Sent from my mako (







)


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

davey11 said:


> brks,
> Going back to your comment in the op, there is hardly any activity here. It's hard to believe there are threads just sitting idle for weeks and no new ones at all hardly. Heck this is the most active.
> The phone has been out quite awhile albeit with some Google snafus.
> I wonder whats going on. The gnex forums were jumping at this point.
> ...


Rootzwiki mainly has Verizon users. That's why it's pretty safe to assume that everyone in the gnex forum has a vzw version & not the gsm version. I think it's because rootz mainly gave away Verizon phones when it started.

Maybe they will hit the gsm side hard at some point in time... Although, on the other hand, it is nice to not have so many asshats here like xda.

Edit: it is sad that it is THIS dead here though!

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## nibrwr (Jan 15, 2012)

I've decided to stick with Euroskank CM10.1. AOKP was nice, but the battery life was less than desired vs. added features. CM is running flawlessly with new features added every few days.


----------



## samthe2can (May 7, 2012)

I was running Xylon for a while and liked it, but its one of those that starts to get a bit sluggish after a couple of days(at least for me). 
I have been using RasBeanJelly with whatever Morfics latest Trinity is and its been pretty good, it doesn't slow down after use and has just the right amount of features.
But now that Liquid has joined the Mako game i think i will go with them, the alpha they have is smooth and stable, just lacking in features, so next release they have will probably be my daily.


----------



## scorpion11 (Dec 11, 2012)

I tried Xylon and I liked it ! 
CM 10.1 was too boring for me ! Maybe I try Aokp sounds like all of ypu guys recommend it with Francos kernel

Why nobody uses Stock ?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## DroidBlaze (Aug 1, 2011)

scorpion11 said:


> I tried Xylon and I liked it !
> CM 10.1 was too boring for me ! Maybe I try Aokp sounds like all of ypu guys recommend it with Francos kernel
> 
> Why nobody uses Stock ?
> ...


Stock lacks the features the other roms provide. I love AOKP but it seems to drain the battery a bit more than other roms. That's why I love Xylon since it includes most of AOKP's features plus others and is still easier on the battery. Also, Xylon does not slow down or lag after days for me like someone else said.


----------



## scorpion11 (Dec 11, 2012)

OK thanks ! I was scared because I heard it now not the first time that it slows down the mob after so me days ! 
Which kernel are you running ?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## DroidBlaze (Aug 1, 2011)

scorpion11 said:


> OK thanks ! I was scared because I heard it now not the first time that it slows down the mob after so me days !
> Which kernel are you running ?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2


No problem! I'm using the latest franco.Kernel, but I might try the new bricked kernel later today.


----------



## not-brodie (Apr 14, 2012)

i wasn't impressed by the cm10.1 builds, but i've been running aokp since the "official" unofficial builds came out. that and faux kernel. my phone is super snappy. and i get about 50% battery life after 12 hours, so I can't complain.

i'm going to give cfx sr1 a shot, but i'm going to jump ship as soon as liquidsmooth becomes compatible with the faux kernel.


----------



## samthe2can (May 7, 2012)

not-brodie said:


> i'm going to give cfx sr1 a shot, but i'm going to jump ship as soon as liquidsmooth becomes compatible with the faux kernel.


I haven't tried yet, because I am lazy and tired, but what if you booted liquid up with Franco and then flashed Faux like normal?

I did like CFX, but they insist on using Superuser instead of SuperSU (because SuperSU is closed source) when it doesn't work correctly, it bothered me that having open source mattered more than being fully operational...
Not trying to slander them, it was a fast, smooth and stable ROM, I just had trouble getting any of my tweaks to set on boot with it.


----------



## nibrwr (Jan 15, 2012)

samthe2can said:


> I haven't tried yet, because I am lazy and tired, but what if you booted liquid up with Franco and then flashed Faux like normal?


Franco has a modified ramdisk, so you'd need to flash Faux's reset kernel first

@brkshr - what did you decide? I think my best battery life was on stock rooted, and I've had great screen on times with Faux & Franco kernels


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

nibrwr said:


> Franco has a modified ramdisk, so you'd need to flash Faux's reset kernel first
> 
> @brkshr - what did you decide? I think my best battery life was on stock rooted, and I've had great screen on times with Faux & Franco kernels


So far I've been stuck on Xylon 12. I haven't had much time to flash new ROMs this week. I like to start fresh on new ROMs (no TiBu). I get better battery life than AOKP & a lot of others in the Xylon thread agree. So far Xylon 12 has been perfect. I updated to 13 yesterday & it started mirroring the display when I use my phone upside down. So I went back to 12 for now.

I've been seriously contemplating giving stock/root a try for awhile until work settles down some. Just so I'm not as tempted to flash updates everyday & also so I can compare battery life from stock. We'll see when I have time to do anything though.

Edit: another reason I haven't tried CM or stock just yet, is because I haven't found the updated apktool for 4.2.1. So I can't change the nav bar dpi. It annoys me that the nav bar is so huge.


----------



## nibrwr (Jan 15, 2012)

brkshr said:


> So far I've been stuck on Xylon 12. I haven't had much time to flash new ROMs this week. I like to start fresh on new ROMs (no TiBu). I get better battery life than AOKP & a lot of others in the Xylon thread agree. So far Xylon 12 has been perfect. I updated to 13 yesterday & it started mirroring the display when I use my phone upside down. So I went back to 12 for now.
> 
> I've been seriously contemplating giving stock/root a try for awhile until work settles down some. Just so I'm not as tempted to flash updates everyday & also so I can compare battery life from stock. We'll see when I have time to do anything though.
> 
> Edit: another reason I haven't tried CM or stock just yet, is because I haven't found the updated apktool for 4.2.1. So I can't change the nav bar dpi. It annoys me that the nav bar is so huge.


Right on. When you get your nav bar adjusted, do you plan on sharing the mod? Of course that's if a ROM doesn't beat you to it...

Nav bar height adjustment is one of the few things I really miss from my GNex's ROMs


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

nibrwr said:


> Right on. When you get your nav bar adjusted, do you plan on sharing the mod? Of course that's if a ROM doesn't beat you to it...
> 
> Nav bar height adjustment is one of the few things I really miss from my GNex's ROMs


Xylon & AOKP have it built in. I'm actually searching for what I need right now. If I can get it to work, I will share the stock ROM with the mod if you want. It's dependent on the framework-res.apk, so I would have to do it for each ROM & each ROM update, which I'm not willing to do.

Edit: it's not working like it used to. It seems there is more to do now on 4.2. Time to search...

I would like to learn how to compile ROMs myself, so I can keep a mostly stock ROM with only the mods I want. We'll see when I have time for that though...


----------



## nibrwr (Jan 15, 2012)

brkshr said:


> Xylon & AOKP have it built in. I'm actually searching for what I need right now. If I can get it to work, I will share the stock ROM with the mod if you want. It's dependent on the framework-res.apk, so I would have to do it for each ROM & each ROM update, which I'm not willing to do.
> 
> Edit: it's not working like it used to. It seems there is more to do now on 4.2. Time to search...
> 
> I would like to learn how to compile ROMs myself, so I can keep a mostly stock ROM with only the mods I want. We'll see when I have time for that though...


Understood. Maddoggin on XDA has a ROM like that: built from source with his own cherry picks


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

nibrwr said:


> Understood. Maddoggin on XDA has a ROM like that: built from source with his own cherry picks


That looks promising.


----------



## nibrwr (Jan 15, 2012)

Just heard about MiNCO ROM

Download: http://minco.mobi/downloads/mako.html
Info: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1790532


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I ran Xylon for a bit, but ran into a couple issues on a couple builds & there seems to be some switching/confusion of devs that will be maintaining the Mako going on right now. Other than that, Xylon seemed to include mods from many different ROMs & seemed to be pretty stable.

Then I switched to AOKP for awhile. AOKP ran pretty solidly & Romanbb (the founder of AOKP) is the main dev for the mako & is supporting his nightlies pretty well on XDA. I always appreciate a dev that will interact with his ROM followers regularly. AOKP had plenty of features (as we all know) & ran pretty solid while I was on his nightlies. I left the day before MR1 was released, but I gather from the thread that there were some issues with it, but I can't really comment on that for myself. If there were really issues, I would think that Roman would have fixed them rather quickly, like he did for his nightlies. I'm thinking it's mostly due to noobs seeing that a stable version was released and jumped on it. So I suspect some 'noob-reports' going on.

I'm currently on CyanogenMod 10.1. I feel it runs much more fluid/lag free than AOKP or Xylon. The recents menu doesn't lag at all like I had on the other ROMs. I will say that I had RAM shown in the recents menu on AOKP, so that could be why. CM is running solid & I feel that I am getting much better battery life compared to the other ROMs. CM definitely does not have the features of the other two ROMs, but they have most of the big features, so I'm cool with that. The biggest reason why I am sticking with CM for now, is because I haven't had much time to play with my phone lately & CM makes it very easy to download & install updates/nightlies. Settings > About phone > CyanogenMod updates, then it downloads the ROM & prompts me to install & installs all by itself. Saving me plenty of time & satisfying my need to flash updates. I also disabled a bunch of apps in settings > apps, so when the ROM updates the apps are already disabled & I don't have to uninstall them each time.

Now for kernels. I used faux for a bit, but I didn't really like that I felt like I needed to customize everything right off the bat. I used franco after that. I really liked that franco's seemed to come by default set up for great battery life & performance. Currently I'm sticking with CMs stock kernel for now, for ease of updating & stability. QComm released some patches that helped with the msm_hsic_host wakelocks but that also introduced some data instability. To my knowledge franco & faux still have these patches but are trying to find some work arounds. CM took them out for stability sake & battery life is still decent. CM may not be cutting edge like the others, but I still get pretty good battery life & performance. I average about 4 - 5 hours screen time on 18 - 24 hours battery. So easily all day battery life.

Just my opinion guys...


----------



## ChrisHRocks (Aug 19, 2012)

I was on CM and faux kernel for a while but updated CM and left the CM kernel today and so far the battery seems good, maybe they have sorted the wakelock slightly. idk.

So as for now I'm sticking with cm.

Maybe once Google sort the wakelock (maybe 4.2.2?) ill play with a few more roms.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## davey11 (Jul 14, 2011)

The past week, I went on a flashing spree. I did about 6 or 7 roms. I have settled on baked. It is one rom that is solid and has that feel to it that is hard to explain. I believe that cm is not quite there yet. Aokp is a good choice as always too. Baked has just the right amount of tweaks and little things that make it a go to rom. This with morfics trinity makes for a solid combo. My 2 cents on the current rom scene. 
It's getting like the gnex, tons of good roms out there.

Sent from my mako (







)


----------



## smorg (Feb 6, 2013)

My first flash so can't comment too much on how it compares to others but runs super awesome.

Kernal: 3.4.0 -perf- faux

and using AOKP_Mako_JB-MR1_build-2


----------



## blueman (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm running AOKP mr1-build2 with Franco r69. 
Under volted 100mV across the board. 
Max CPU @ 1350
Interactive gov
cfq io scheduler

Running great so far. Haven't tested long enough to get accurate battery stats but I like the build. Its stable and snappy.


----------



## Aaron (Jun 15, 2011)

Cyanogenmod latest nightly, Franco kernel 71 default settings, undervolted a bit on all frequencies, seems like it doesn't handle undervolt as well as the past few nightlies, not sure if something changed or not..also had good experience with Trinity.


----------

